# 1998 Maxima GXE MT ECM



## mudhoney02 (May 15, 2009)

I need to purchase a new or used ECM for my manual transmission 98 Maxima GXE. Can anybody tell me the manufacturer part number on it?

Anybody have one or know anyone that has one for sale?


----------



## maxspeed96plat (May 1, 2006)

go to car-part.com


----------



## mudhoney02 (May 15, 2009)

*A18-G72-E5W ECM*

I pulled out the ECM and found the part number: A18-G72-E5W. I contacted several shops linked on car-parts.com but none of them were able to locate one. Again, the part is an ECM for a 1998 Maxima GXE Manual Transmission. Anyone able to locate one of these parts for sale?


----------



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a 99 ECM - Part# A18-N11-Z91 for sale. I am not sure if you can use this on your model. Let me know if you need it.


----------



## Aguilasmontoya (Apr 17, 2010)

Mayaram said:


> I have a 99 ECM - Part# A18-N11-Z91 for sale. I am not sure if you can use this on your model. Let me know if you need it.


Hello im looking for that ecu A18-N11 Z911 how much would u sell it for?


----------

